

MTVs Jersey Shore As An Example Of Game Theory - noelchurchill
http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheat-sheet/item/jersey-shore-cast-gets-greedy/kids-these-days/

======
Maven911
Yes, but the "best solution" to prisoner's dilemma is to actually rat the
other person out.

~~~
noelchurchill
As long as they don't rat you out too. Thats the catch.

------
noelchurchill
Similar to a prisoners dilema. They're all better off if they stick together
and no individual gets greedy.

